# Henri de Rivel Saddles



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

With a $900 budget, I would definitely be looking at used saddles of reputable brands. I have no personal experience with HDRs, but Toulouses and Pessoas are good brands to look into used.


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

I have an HDR pro a/o I got about 9 years ago. I am very happy with it for what it is. My trainer also has one (i think 4-5 years old?) and likes it. They both have fit a good variety of horses. It's no childeric, etc but they are nice for the money. As said, I would always try to find something used higher quality in your price range if its possible. If you cant find something used, i dont think you will be dissapointed in an hdr. You can also browse tack websites and check out reviews. Hopefully someone with a newer one will chime in too!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Personally, I heavily dislike HDRs. My old trainer made me ride in one for shows, and it never fit me. It always put me in a chairseat, and hurt me every time I rode in it. It just felt weird to sit in, on top of everything else. But then again, saddles are kind of specified - one person could hate a brand, but the next person could swear by it. I would never buy a saddle before sitting in it, or at least one of the same brand, first. 

But other than my personal dislikes - my trainer loved hers. And they did keep up very well. One actually fell off of a saddlestand and hit gravel. After a good cleaning, you'd have to look *very* hard to find the marks, and they were only on the seat. So there are lots of pros  Best of luck!!


----------



## sarahfongsilva (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a HDR pro all purpose and I LOVE it! It's fit a large variety of horses and its very comfortable for me, love the knee rolls. And they leather quality is nice for the price. Make sure that you get the PRO line not the club line! The club line has cheaper leather, wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not HDR fan. Although I saw a nice model in Dover last year, most of them are not all that good. I agree with equiniphile: with your budget you can get a nice used brand in a great condition.


----------



## unclearthur (Feb 25, 2012)

My only experience of HDR was negative. Not really the saddle's fault but the idiot saddler who fitted a too-narrow CC foam panel saddle on a wide-shouldered TB which needed a lot of extra panel to be comfortable. Consequently the mare had a sore back and it was awkward avoiding both cow-kicks and teeth.

If your horse has any sort of shape behind the shoulder I'd avoid the foam panel jobs. They rarely fit anything well.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I don't have much experience with HDR saddles, I have ridden in a friends a few times when I worked her horse while she was away, and I don't have any complaints about them. I have an HDR bridle I am in love with though. But I agree, for $900 you can find some nice used, higher end brands for that price.


----------



## laurachristine (Sep 24, 2012)

I have been looking for a saddle with a low budget just like you. In my experience and searching I've found that there are some really good used saddle deals for around 800-900, you can get a really nice used stubben, bates, pessoa etc. Id try some consignment shops, such as pelham saddlery. I have just been google-ing consignment saddles and a lot of hits come up! It's good to buy from a consignment shop because they will usually let you have a trial period with the saddle to test it out, if you buy it through ebay you get what you get. I was surprised what you can find with a low budget, and my budget was a little bit lower. Good luck!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I found a very nice older Pessoa for a friend, an AP, in excellent condition for about half your budget. In this case the leathers and good stainless stirrups were included. Usually they aren't included.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you aren't set on close contact, I just located to decent dressage saddles well within your budget. One is 17, the other 17.5.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have 2 HDR Pros and I love them, 17.5cc and 17" show jumping. The 17.5 is too big so I'm selling it and I'm probably going to sell the 17" also because I don't like the way it fits my mare, and I don't jump. I just bought a dressage saddle so as long as that fits her I'll probably be selling both.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

I have an HDR and lovelovelove it. It's really comfortable. I bought mine in good shape used for $500.


----------

